# ED dealer in the midwest?



## dan74 (Jan 28, 2008)

I've worked with Irv (RIP) on my previous 2 EDs. Loved the experience with him. Can you guys recommend anybody in the midwest now?


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

Sorry I do not know anyone near Iowa but you may (or may not) have a problem finding someone. Some possible alternatives might be:

1. Try to work with and allow a nearby dealer to learn how to do European Delivery. They may not want to offer any discount other than the standard European Delivery MSRP. That would not be a horrible deal, just not the best deal possible.
1b. Using Google "BMW European Delivery Chicago" yields two dealers with web pages about European Delivery, BMW of Barrington and Elmhurst BMW. These dealers might not be accustomed to European Delivery and just have a web page or they might be.

2. Work with any willing dealer in the country and take re-delivery at the South Carolina factory.

3. Work with certain willing dealers and take re-delivery at their dealership, which might be on the East Coast or somewhat far away.
3b. Have the car shipped at your expense from that dealer. I tend not to like that due to rough handling when shipped. I have had cars shipped or known of people who have shipped cars. None were damaged but there were signs of it being a little rough. Internet tales exists of cars damaged.
3c. Salem, Oregon near Portland (BMW of Salem) can do it and you could consider a 4-5 day American vacation to retrieve the car. You could do a crazy 2 day drive but that wouldn't be enjoyable.


----------



## dan74 (Jan 28, 2008)

Dave 20T said:


> Sorry I do not know anyone near Iowa but you may (or may not) have a problem finding someone. Some possible alternatives might be:
> 
> 1. Try to work with and allow a nearby dealer to learn how to do European Delivery. They may not want to offer any discount other than the standard European Delivery MSRP. That would not be a horrible deal, just not the best deal possible.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'd prefer somebody from midwest, because I can just take a delivery from their dealership and drive the car home myself. Also would prefer somebody that actually is fluent in ED. I"ve tried my local dealer when we did our 1st one, and they had no idea what I was talking about.


----------



## Mark K (Jun 5, 2010)

dan74 said:


> Thanks. I'd prefer somebody from midwest, because I can just take a delivery from their dealership and drive the car home myself. Also would prefer somebody that actually is fluent in ED. I"ve tried my local dealer when we did our 1st one, and they had no idea what I was talking about.


Just a suggestion ... did you try to give a call to Minneapolis/St. Paul area dealerships? That should be relatively short drive back for you and I would think they did a few EDs already.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

dan74 said:


> I've worked with Irv (RIP) on my previous 2 EDs. Loved the experience with him. Can you guys recommend anybody in the midwest now?


Josh Douglas @ Elmhurst BMW is fantastic to work with.


----------



## dan74 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks guys. I"ll give those guys a call. I"ll also see if anybody in Barrigton picked up his duties.


----------



## Daryll (Jun 10, 2016)

Not very close to you but Chris Zane at Midwestern Auto Group in Dublin, Ohio has been great to work with - he is not afraid of custom orders and ED. 


Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

Me530 said:


> Josh Douglas @ Elmhurst BMW is fantastic to work with.


I agree. I worked with Josh on my first ED. It went very smoothly.

In the US I picked up my car at the BMW Performance Center in Greer, SC. (It's hard to believe that you can get your car at a discount while spending a free day at the Welt followed by another free day at the Performance Center).

OK, the hidden cost is that picking up at the Performance Center usually extends the time taken by an East Coast ED car to return home by a little over two weeks. But that should have little impact if you plan to keep the car for several years.


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

dan74 said:


> I"ll also see if anybody in Barrigton picked up his duties.


The Barrington dealership changed mgmt a 6 or 7 years ago, not sure if Irv was asked to leave or just left on his own volition - he last worked at Crystal Lake before he passed.


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

If you are in the western part of the state I would suggest Spencer Imus at BMW of Sioux Falls, he has handled 5 of our EDs both BMW and MB. Easy to deal with.


----------



## dan74 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks all....no ED this time, as wife wanted an X3. I might do PCD though. When it's time to upgrade our F30 to G20, I will be doing ED. It beats the experience of going to the dealership.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

dan74 said:


> Thanks all....no ED this time, as wife wanted an X3. I might do PCD though. When it's time to upgrade our F30 to G20, I will be doing ED. It beats the experience of going to the dealership.


PCD is a heck of a good time. Good luck!


----------

